# Windows Media Player CD Burning Problem



## HeyMan (Dec 7, 2009)

I have recently started having problems with Window Media Player, when it comes to burning CD's. It's play's CD's fine and rips fine - but doesn't burn CD's like it used to. 

What happens is that it will burn the first track and then closes off the burning session with the Windows warning message stating that it can't burn the files and recommends lowering the write speed or try a different CD brand. Well I have lowered the speed to 1x and tried various brands of CD's, but the problem is still there. 

Could the problem be with the actual CD-ROM Drive and not Windows Media Player at all? How can I determine?

My computer is:

Windows XP Service Pack 2
HP Compaq Presario
AMD Sempron Processor
104 GB Total/67.7 Used
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC4482B

Thanks a million


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

First check the transfer mode for the CD drive to make sure it's DMA and not PIO.

Here's how: http://www.onthegosoft.com/dma_setting_nt.htm.

Also try different burning software, CDBurnerXP is a good freeware program.


----------



## HeyMan (Dec 7, 2009)

stantley said:


> First check the transfer mode for the CD drive to make sure it's DMA and not PIO.
> 
> Here's how: http://www.onthegosoft.com/dma_setting_nt.htm.
> 
> Also try different burning software, CDBurnerXP is a good freeware program.


Well I followed the instructions through the link you provided and it's DMA, however there are three primary IDE Channels listed and three secondary channels listed. Is it normal to have 3 primary channels and if not, is it possible that one is cancelling out the other when I try to burn?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is a firmware update for your drive.

http://www.firmwarehq.com/LG/GCC-4482B/files.html

Also try using itunes for burning, ive also had many problems with windows media.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

HeyMan said:


> Well I followed the instructions through the link you provided and it's DMA, however there are three primary IDE Channels listed and three secondary channels listed. Is it normal to have 3 primary channels and if not, is it possible that one is cancelling out the other when I try to burn?


As long as all IDE channels are DMA that part is working OK.

Try a different burning program, WMP can be unreliable.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I`ve always had success with this free burning software: http://www.majorgeeks.com/Ashampoo_Burning_Studio_6_FREE_d5937.html


----------



## HeyMan (Dec 7, 2009)

Well it appears that it's not a Windows Media Player problem, but the CD burner. I assume of course due to my lack of computer knowledge. The same thing happened CD Burner XP. It burns the first track, but then stops after that. Tried lower speeds too.

The sound that I hear from the CD drive is that on the first track, the drive is moving quickly (fast whirling sound) - but on the second track, the whirling sound slows down big time and it appears to be chugging along if that makes any sense at all.

Here is the info that I got from CD Burner XP. Does anyone know what this mean? Is my burner probably shot?

4:54:39 PM Burning process started.
4:54:46 PM Burning track 1
4:55:11 PM Burning track 2
4:55:16 PM Error occured: Internal SDK error:
CStarBurn_ScsiTransportSPTI::ExecuteCDB(): Command failed

Valid = yes, CDB Size = 6, Sense Size = 32
CDB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Sense 00: 70 00 06 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 29 00 00 00 
Sense 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Transport status = 0, Target Status = 2, HostAdapter Status = 0

4:56:36 PM Burning process started.
4:56:41 PM Burning track 1
4:57:05 PM Burning track 2

Thanks


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get Nero DiscSpeed, a free optical drive diagnostic tool. You can run some tests and it should show if the drive is having problems.

Here's some documentation on the program: http://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero8/discspeed/NeroDiscSpeed_Enu.pdf


----------



## HeyMan (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I have my answer - I tried the program, but it was unable to complete the tests or it had problems with the various CD-R's that I tried. Just seems weird that playing music isn't a problem from a regular CD or CD-R. 

Is there a program that tests the optical drive, but doesn't require a CD-R?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

To test a CD drive you have to use a CD-R or a CD-RW. 

A CD-RW is good to use because you can erase it and use it again.


----------

